# The Swedish Powder Keg



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

It seems, my friends, that the fuse grows shorter by the hour in the land of miniature meatballs and fold out furniture.

I guess there was a reason they distributed all those "be prepared for civil unrest" fliers a few months back.

_*Dozens of cars have been set alight in Sweden overnight, in what police say may be a co-ordinated criminal action.

Up to 80 vehicles were badly damaged by gangs of black-clad youths, beginning at about 21:00 local time (19:00 GMT).

Most of the damage took place in the western city of Gothenburg, but incidents were also reported in cities up to 100km (60 miles) away.

Prime Minister Stefan Lofven said: "It looks like very coordinated, almost like a military operation."

Cars were also damaged in Trollhattan to the north of Gothenburg, and Falkenberg to the south.*_

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-45181321


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Luckily they have brought in about a half million male followers of the religion of peace that are under thirty. Other wise there might be some serious trouble.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe our very own @Swedishsocialist will enlighten us. That is if he's not currently running for his life.


----------



## runNguns (Aug 15, 2018)

sweden is at the front fighting the fashists. sweden is kewl.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In the big picture Sweden just does not madder . The muslims will serve a wake up call on them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

runNguns said:


> sweden is at the front fighting the fashists. sweden is kewl.


Gnarly, brah! I'm pickin' up what U R puttin down!

You are woke!


----------



## runNguns (Aug 15, 2018)

Denton said:


> Gnarly, brah! I'm pickin' up what U R puttin down!
> 
> You are woke!


u r kewl brah

it is gr8 to meet ppl that are wook too


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

runNguns said:


> sweden is at the front fighting the fashists. sweden is kewl.


Troll

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ilmostrog said:


> Troll
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yo, brah. You just don't get it. You need to get woke!


----------



## runNguns (Aug 15, 2018)

Denton said:


> Yo, brah. You just don't get it. You need to get woke!


yeah brah. power 2 tha ppl.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

runNguns said:


> yeah brah. power 2 tha ppl.


Revolution up in heah!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Bitch better have my PAPER....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

this would be happening all over Europe - anywhere in the world where Muslims can congregate - if the immediate Gaza Strip turmoil wasn't squelched for another week >>> WHEN - not if anymore - Israel finally invades to finally stop the kite, balloon and drone attacks ===== the crap will hit the fan where it's never been seen before ...


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Just makes me wonder when does the turmoil reach a point when they institute mass exportation? The reasoning to accept this wave of 'humanity' was for what, cheap labor? Surely the costs have exceeded the savings. ...or was it for humanitarian reasons. There reaches a point after which even the greatest benefactor amongst us can no longer support this (I don't know what to call it) invasion.

By the way, is this the record for the quickest ban?:vs_cry:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

0rocky said:


> Just makes me wonder when does the turmoil reach a point when they institute mass exportation? The reasoning to accept this wave of 'humanity' was for what, cheap labor? Surely the costs have exceeded the savings. ...or was it for humanitarian reasons. There reaches a point after which even the greatest benefactor amongst us can no longer support this (I don't know what to call it) invasion.
> 
> By the way, is this the record for the quickest ban?:vs_cry:


Nope I believe RubberDuck may hold that record 3 posts the first time and one post the second time if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

And where are we headed? With borders more porous than a sieve, law not enforced, and supporting the infestation?

Waiting to hear about the raping that will follow soon.......


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Socialist Swede went over the wire, he's now a muzzie.:vs_lol:
I'm just eating my popcorn waiting for denton to do a Rain Dance....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

runNguns said:


> sweden is at the front fighting the fashists. sweden is kewl.


you damn right they are at the front...since they imported the bad guys right into their front yards. Hows that working out for them? .


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

0rocky said:


> Just makes me wonder when does the turmoil reach a point when they institute mass exportation? The reasoning to accept this wave of 'humanity' was for what, cheap labor? Surely the costs have exceeded the savings. ...or was it for humanitarian reasons. There reaches a point after which even the greatest benefactor amongst us can no longer support this (I don't know what to call it) invasion.
> 
> By the way, is this the record for the quickest ban?:vs_cry:


Who got banned?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> Who got banned?


I think it was Mr. E. Bonics... otherwise known as runNguns


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And, over on the Fox News website, make sure you see the story of the ISIS member who came in on a "refugee" status and just got caught in Sacramento. Charged with killing an Iraq policeman in 2014.

Oh, yeah, Obama's refugees were "thoroughly vetted". Right.

I'll bet this is not shown on MSNBC, CNN, CBS, NBC.
Maybe ABC, sometimes they slip up and tell the truth.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> I think it was Mr. E. Bonics... otherwise known as runNguns


Too bad. He had outstanding written english! Better than Jethro Bodine!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

so hi everyone, mentioned in this thread.. so will be here to respond to whatever questions there might be? 

And I live in the town of Trollhättan, one of the places mentioned.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> so hi everyone, mentioned in this thread.. so will be here to respond to whatever questions there might be?
> 
> And I live in the town of Trollhättan, one of the places mentioned.


Good to see you back. Since we can only rely on News reports we see for information why don't you give us your first hand perspective of what is happening in your country.

Are tensions high? Are there refugees running rampant in the streets? Have you seen or experienced any violence? Do tell.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Good to see you back. Since we can only rely on News reports we see for information why don't you give us your first hand perspective of what is happening in your country.
> 
> Are tensions high? Are there refugees running rampant in the streets? Have you seen or experienced any violence? Do tell.


close to me there has been cars burnt, I have seen some of the burnt out wehicles and there has been some rioting close to were I live. it is somali youths that is pissing in terrotory against arab youth... still, it is for riothing kind of patetic still, no one gets hurt they have mostly torched wheels and stuff and shouted. The cops are totaly useless because they are told to stand back and do nothing. things like this happens some days each year for the last 5 years (guessing).

usually the "refugees" are just getting nothing done and are not a threat more an annoyance.

BUt the economy in sweden is really booming and by and large, everything is going just fine, lifes good.

Here is two americans (one from texas and one from Oregon) living in sweden discussing the pros & cons of living in sweden. watch it and think about how shitty living here is, or is not  /Cheers


----------

